# Dry ice pumpkin **HALLOWEEN PARTY**



## tyler0912 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well i have not been online today...much...
I have been helping my brother setup for his party for tonight....well it is 9pm here so he party is very much on the goo! 
I was up at 11am helping him until 4pm with 3 hours sleep during the night....at about 4.30pm i went asleep for an hour so i could last tonight....well my brother bought a bag of dry ice for Â£70
You add hot water to it....so we filled a pumpking and a couple of buckets and filled the floor this is what happened....






Also because the ice is -100o we put it in the refridgerator...this is what happened to the milk!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 29, 2011)

Ut oh was your mum mad?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 29, 2011)

yea. Don't put dry ice in the freezer.
Also don't get it on yourself as it will burn. I'm surprised you managed to get hold of any because it's not even allowed in restaurants without specialized certificates and training. 
Same with labs and hospitals, people have to be trained to handle things like that! 
(My mum is a scientist, I know these sorts of things  The best thing that ever happened was when one of her friends came back from radiation labs and had dropped radiation on his trainer. He kept saying he had a radioactive trainer!!)


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 29, 2011)

We was at my brothers house  And we ordered it from london...a lab...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 29, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> We was at my brothers house  And we ordered it from london...a lab...



hmm... just don't let anyone catch you with it as you can get into a hell of a lot of trouble for having it! 
It is pretty much an acid and would take all your skin off if you got it on yourself.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 29, 2011)

Iknow  
Tis' fun though...


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 29, 2011)

We can get dry ice from the grocery store here, we use it to keep our anchovies frozen when we go fishing. Crazy that its a big issue over there..


----------



## jackrat (Oct 29, 2011)

Not a good idea having dry ice in closed in spaces at all. It turns into CO2 when it "melts" ,which can kill by asphyxiation.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 29, 2011)

O: You guys have milks in bottles over there? That's so cool I wish we had them here. It would have been cooler if the smoke came out of it's eyes too


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 29, 2011)

it did come out the eyes eventualy! 
And yes in bottles,Cardboard cartons,Plastic containers!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 29, 2011)

It seems much harder to open it in bottles though


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope you just pop off the lid which is made of....plastic?

Well we just got home (00.48am) and my dad threw up all over the garden...and tiagos weeds! 
My brother left HIS party early to go to the pub.........And we got home and he was on our doorstep....we let him in he is sleeping at our house he fell on the sofa and threw up all over himself! :O 
What a family....Iknow!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## pdrobber (Oct 30, 2011)

haha sounds like fun...


----------

